# .22-250 bullet ???



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

What is the heaviest grain bullet made for .22-250? The heaviest I have found is 55 gr.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Just found a 64 grain Winchester Super X


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Speer makes a 70 gr 22 cal bullet, if you reload.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

berger makes an 80..... i think :roll:


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

If you are trying to make a big game rifle, go with Barnes Bullets. If your rifle wont stablilize heavier bullets, then you wont have to worry with the stong construction of the Barnes bullets.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

jungle said:


> If you are trying to make a big game rifle, go with Barnes Bullets. If your rifle wont stablilize heavier bullets, then you wont have to worry with the stong construction of the Barnes bullets.


Exactly what I am trying to do for my 13 year old daughter. She is small in stature and the big bores just aren't going to cut it until she gets bigger.
Of course we still have to draw tags too! :roll:


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

what twist does your rifle have?
It likely wont stabilize a 70 or bigger.
go with a 60grain nosler partition.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

chet said:


> what twist does your rifle have?
> It likely wont stabilize a 70 or bigger.
> go with a 60grain nosler partition.


It is a Ruger M77, I believe it is 1:14 twist. I do like the nosler bullets.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

The 60 gr Noslers are an excellent bullet, also if money is not an option go find a .243, not to much difference in recoil from the 22-250, and you can expand your options. That is if buying a new gun is an option.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

mikevanwilder said:


> The 60 gr Noslers are an excellent bullet, also if money is not an option go find a .243, not to much difference in recoil from the 22-250, and you can expand your options. That is if buying a new gun is an option.


I am just trying to get my daughter through her first deer hunt to see if she likes it or not. If she does then next year a .243 or 6mm will be my first choice calibers for her. I shoot the nosler ballistic tip 150 gr. 30.06 for deer and elk and love them, does anyone make a factory load in the .22-250 with nosler ballistic tips? I have seen reloads with them only.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> mikevanwilder said:
> 
> 
> > The 60 gr Noslers are an excellent bullet, also if money is not an option go find a .243, not to much difference in recoil from the 22-250, and you can expand your options. That is if buying a new gun is an option.
> ...


http://www.federalpremium.com/products/ ... spx?id=202
Federal makes factory loads using the nosler partion.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Also looking at the cabelas website they run about 39 bucks for a box of 20. Kinda of pricey. :shock: If you can reload them it would be cheaper.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I know of Texas boys who use the 22-250 for deer. They all recommend using either the Nosler Part ion, Winchester 64 gr PP, or find some trophy bonded bear claw loads for it. They do not recommend using the ballistic tip in it, they had issues with crippling using them. 

I don't usually use the 22's for deer but, I used one of those PP in my .22 to kill a whitetail doe dead in her tracks, cored her right thru the heart. My nephew used that same gun and load to kill 6 deer, all traveled less than 100 yards after the shot. 

personally I go with the Partions if your reloading.

You already know it, Bullet placement is critical with the same bores.

Good Luck


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks Guys, great information and much appreciated.
I agree with shot placement being critical when using the small bores. I took a deer with the .22-250 a few years ago, I was using 55 grain softpoints and made a good shot but the deer still went 125 yards before dropping. I will try the partitions.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I tried 60 gr Nosler Partions in my Remington 700 22-250 1 in 14" with 2 different powders and couldn't get it to paper. 50 gr bullets I get a dime-sized hole. The 60 gr bullets were 0.025" off the lands, I think.

This one has seen much debate. I wouldn't load too many shells of the same recipe at one time.

see: http://www.longrangehunting.com/forums/ ... ist-38577/


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

One other possibility is to load your '06 down (2000fps-2300fps) with a 110 or 130 grain bullet. I bet your '06 will shoot a reduced load/light bullet load better than your 22-250 will shoot a big heavy bullet. Recoil might be about the same. Just a thought.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

great idea BP

http://www.hodgdon.com/PDF/Youth%20Loads.pdf


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

You could also consider the 53 grain barnes TSX bullet. This bullet would scream out of a 22-250 and although it is lighter than the partition its retained weight will be higher as it is a solid copper bullet. This or the partition is what I personally would shoot out of any .22 centerfire for big game. Under 300 yards and bullet placement is critical of course.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

There is a good chance that 1-14" twist will not stabilize anything bigger than 53 grain bullet. That is why they are hard to find.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

+1 on it won't stabilize the bullet. 1 to 14 is made for the lighter bullets. You can't get good groups with heavy bullets in that twist.


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

I have had great sucess using the seirra 55 gr gameking bullets. I only shoot 55 grainers out of my 22-250 and it has a 1 in 14 twist.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Just a reminder:

Many of you enjoy antelope hunting in Wyoming. Excluding muzzys, a firearm must have a bore diameter of .23" for big game animals here.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Ahhh come on Goob. Everyone knows you can bring down a Moose with a .204. Crap, my uncles cousin said his neighbors friend knew a guy in Idaho saw it done. -O|o-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Ahhh come on Goob. Everyone knows you can bring down a Moose with a .204. Crap, my uncles cousin said his neighbors friend knew a guy in Idaho saw it done. -O|o-


Not the .204 I had. POS I had to send it back to Toyota, ah....I mean Remington.

Hey, my post was purely a public service announcement. :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh come on Goob. Everyone knows you can bring down a Moose with a .204. Crap, my uncles cousin said his neighbors friend knew a guy in Idaho saw it done. -O|o-
> ...


Ah ha, that right there is your problem. It was a ............................... -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o-

REMINGTON. :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Well it's looking like I don't need to worry about finding the right bullet for deer this year, I don't think my daughter or myself drew a general season tag again. Heck by the time she draws a tag in this state she will be ready for a big bore...... :evil:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Put that 250 to use on vermin. It will be great practice for her and its great fun. :wink:


----------

